
Facebook Is Tracking What Apps Were Just Installed on an Android Phone - thewarrior
https://twitter.com/HeyJaydeep/status/816902326627737600
======
on_and_off
I have no idea how facebook did it, but it recently asked me to add my surgeon
as a friend (I recently underwent some surgery).

-I don't have facebook installed on my phone, I only sometimes use the website.

-my facebook mail account is not my main one.

So I am not sure how they tracked that we know each other but that's creepy as
hell.

------
jeeva
The slightly worse, but less likely (?) thought is that Facebook is tracking
notifications.

I thought you needed to enable a specific permission around accessibility for
that, but still...

~~~
szhu
Do we have any evidence of Facebook tracking apps in general? Uber is
integrated into Messenger, so it's plausible that the Facebook app is
explicitly allowed by the Uber app to know this.

~~~
sorrywhoagain
[https://twitter.com/HeyJaydeep/status/816959558421659649](https://twitter.com/HeyJaydeep/status/816959558421659649)

